# Lighting Delima



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Low cost + wide selection of style = white


I want what I want.

(color+ texture) + style = higher costs


Pick one of the above.


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

If you're selling the house, put up something inexpensive that looks nice. Light fixtures are not a deal breaker. Many times the new owners change lights to fit _their _style. I wouldn't waste a bunch of time trying to find other lights to match the ones you bought.


----------



## km5tq (Sep 6, 2008)

*Thank you for replying.*

*With the way the market is today, it is possible we may stay here.*
*I want to fix the house up nice, but not spend too much money.*
*Being home bound, it is hard to find something that will work online.*
*I do need to replace the fixtures whether we stay or move.*

*Thanks again*


----------



## abigailfinlay (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow!....Nice hanging lights.

But i don't thing It is a good idea(investment).Since you are planning to 

sell it.


----------



## km5tq (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments.

With the way the market is today, we may end up staying here. So far, I haven't gotten carried away as far as price for lighting. You would be shocked at how little we paid for the lights we have now. I'm big on bargain shopping...smile

I just need some suggestion on a finish that would work with the Chardonnay.


----------

